
Hash App: Brokerage to invest globally in Emerging Markets' stocks and bonds - andrewokoto
https://hashvest.com/
======
andrewokoto
Hey Guys,

We are Andrew and Soji.

Living in the US as an Immigrant made me realize how difficult it was to
invest globally in Emerging Markets at a retail level. One has to go through
several painful and costly steps to be able to invest in these high growth
markets globally. So we decided to build the Hash App!

Hash App is a simple way for Retail Investors living in North America, Europe,
and Australia to easily invest, diversify, and hedge in Emerging Markets'
stocks, bonds, and mutual funds starting with as little as $100. We would do
this with the lowest market commission in each market, best execution, and
liveliness.

In the last 15 years, Emerging Markets have outperformed Developed Markets in
USD terms, although past performance isn't a guarantee of future performance.
We realized making investing a level playing field for everyone irrespective
of borders is a service we needed to create for the finance world.

Join the Waitlist, Hash App would be available to residents of the US, Canada,
and the UK soon. The Rest of Europe would follow afterward.

Hash App would cover Emerging & Frontier Markets as defined by MSCI including
China, India, Korea, Taiwan, Malaysia, Indonesia, Philippines, Vietnam,
Russia, Turkey, Pakistan, Argentina, Mexico, Brazil, Chile, South Africa,
Egypt, Kenya, Nigeria, Ghana, UAE, Saudi Arabia, Poland, Hungary, etc.

Hash App. Investing Without Borders!

